# Aero cycle scam



## The classic roll (Aug 14, 2022)

Antique aero bicycle - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

Been in my grandfather basement for more then 40 years



					hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 14, 2022)

Original post had a Florida number. Was listed in Connecticut when I called the guy said he was in New York. He could deliver but needed gas money was full of excuses . I told him I would drive 4-1/2 hours to pick up also 2,000 over asking price. Definitely a scam.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2022)

Odd...exact pictures in an old sold aerocycle on thecabe courtesy of a quick Google search








						Sold - Nice Original Schwinn Aerocycle | Archive (sold)
					

Red on fenders was   to  uc  he  d   up   2  0+   y  ea  rs   a  go  .   18  k   sh  ip  ped, 17k picked up in Wi.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Pretty sure I’ve seen that one before. Unfortunately some fool will lose some money


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

@Handle Bar Hoarder I think may own this


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 14, 2022)

Had scam written all over it..  Why even answer the add?


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 14, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Had scam written all over it..  Why even answer the add



Last nice bike I got off Craig’s list was $5.00 tried offering the guy more money. He told me they were just old bikes that needed work and had no value to him. Just one of those things just don’t know unless you try.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Aug 14, 2022)

If it seems to good to be true, then it's a scam. It started with Adam and Eve. I forget how that one goes, something about forbidden fruit, lies, divorce, nasty court case, greedy lawyers, alimony, a snake? Moral of the story, "Keep the rib, don't trust fables or sketchy women, snakes or lawyers".


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2022)

I told him I'd give him 50.00 cash


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 14, 2022)

I spoke to him directly and I'm going to pick it up later. He was gladly willing to meet me at the local Walmart, around back, behind the dumpster, tonight at 11:00 PM, he insisted I be alone, sounds pretty legit.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 14, 2022)

I've done deals in shadier places. Lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2022)

Well at least they didn't say they were some prince from Africa...then that would be very fishy


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 20, 2022)

@HARPO  here it is belongs to handle bar hoarder


----------



## tech549 (Aug 20, 2022)

*post is deleted someone called him out!!!*


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2022)

tech549 said:


> *post is deleted someone called him out!!!*




He deleted and then ran around the block and reposted.









						Schwinn Aero Cycle For Sale...but sounds VERY fishy... | All Things Schwinn
					

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/bik/d/staten-island-antique-bicycle-aero/7522892204.html  I just saw this listed, but from the photos and "description", it sounds fishy at best. 😐 Could be a Treasure or a Trap. Show up with cash and get robbed? I don't know...




					thecabe.com


----------

